# Allow me to re introduce myself....



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/default.aspx

Some of you may know who I am and others may not. My name is Paul and I got my start as the Parts Manager of Keffer VW. As the Parts Manager I started keffervwparts.com. I also worked very hard to engage the VW community and start a strong following. About a Year and a half ago I left to start my own company to do the very same thing. I am still offering the same great deals on VW Parts that I always have, and I am able to offer much more on others. 

Our website has all VW part numbers searchable so if you know your part number feel free to enter it in our search. The rest of our catalog is a work in progress and will continue to be so for a long time. We have over 400,000 part numbers to sort through get pictures, descriptions, and application data. We have worked tirelessly to make the easy and intuitive, and the site has come a long way. I hope you understand and still give us the opportunity to earn your business.

*If you have anything you need that you don't have a part number for and cant find don't hesitate to ask. *

Thank you for allowing me to be a part of this community 

Paul Barrett




We also send one of these stickers and magnets with every order..... and everyone likes free stuff
















We are your number one place for VW Discount parts online


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Are you able to supply Classic parts from German for VW and Audi?
How about FAW VW parts from China?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Eric D said:


> Are you able to supply Classic parts from German for VW and Audi?
> How about FAW VW parts from China?


The classic stuff we wont be able to help on. Anything else should not be a problem. We have not sourced anything from the FAW car yet, but this likely would not be an issue.

Please feel free to send us an email with what youre looking for.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

glifahrenheitcameron said:


> :wave:


:wave:

Same to you. We are moving to a retail location in the coming month... You should come check us out when we do


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> :wave:
> 
> Same to you. We are moving to a retail location in the coming month... You should come check us out when we do


Might just have to :thumbup:


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

:thumbup: You guys are great, I order all my OEM parts from you.


----------



## 4-Dr-W-a-T (May 20, 2006)

I need to remember you guys when I can bring my golf back to OEM+ condition.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

4-Dr-W-a-T said:


> I need to remember you guys when I can bring my golf back to OEM+ condition.


Thanks. We really appreciate you considering us for your VW parts purchases.


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

If you guys could get your hands on (or make) CF battery covers for the 12+ Beetles, I would forever be grateful :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

SAHRMB said:


> If you guys could get your hands on (or make) CF battery covers for the 12+ Beetles, I would forever be grateful :thumbup:


Thanks for the feedback. It would probably be most economical to send your battery cover out to be custom wrapped.


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the feedback. It would probably be most economical to send your battery cover out to be custom wrapped.


The only problem with that though is that they (VW) didn't even give us something that could be wrapped, unless you can wrap fabric


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

SAHRMB said:


> The only problem with that though is that they (VW) didn't even give us something that could be wrapped, unless you can wrap fabric


You possibly could use one from the MK6 cars but it would likely be a custom deal


----------



## torbach1 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Question about rear view camera for 2014 Golf TDI*

Hi Paul:

I noticed that you have the OEM rear camera your site. Will this work for any of the OEM VW head units? Also, will this show the yellow, green and red lines moving as you move the steering wheel to help assess how close you are to what's behind you (like the OEM camera that they have in the Jetta GLI), or is this more of just a blank rear view with no guiding lines? Finally, if it's the latter, do you have one that could be fitted on a Golf TDI with the base radio (I think RCD 5000), and would show the guides, and if so, how much does that cost?

Thanks a lot!
Tamir


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

torbach1 said:


> Hi Paul:
> 
> I noticed that you have the OEM rear camera your site. Will this work for any of the OEM VW head units? Also, will this show the yellow, green and red lines moving as you move the steering wheel to help assess how close you are to what's behind you (like the OEM camera that they have in the Jetta GLI), or is this more of just a blank rear view with no guiding lines? Finally, if it's the latter, do you have one that could be fitted on a Golf TDI with the base radio (I think RCD 5000), and would show the guides, and if so, how much does that cost?
> 
> ...


Tamir

If you take a look at the second picture here
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/5K6-998-469-AQ-ULM/0/267947

You will see the connector you will need to support a backup camera. Very few RCD510 (or premium 8) radios have this connector. They generally starting coming in cars I think in 2013

Hope this helps clarify


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Good to see you on here... I ordered from your old employer a handful of times.


Can you get MkV European R32 tails? My OEM/VW Original Teile (made by Valeo) LED tails are junk - don't sell those damn things :thumbdown: ... I'd like to cut my losses and go back to incandescent bulbs. Can you get the dark OEM R32 tails or even the equivalent Hella setup?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

NoDubJustYet said:


> Good to see you on here... I ordered from your old employer a handful of times.
> 
> 
> Can you get MkV European R32 tails? My OEM/VW Original Teile (made by Valeo) LED tails are junk - don't sell those damn things :thumbdown: ... I'd like to cut my losses and go back to incandescent bulbs. Can you get the dark OEM R32 tails or even the equivalent Hella setup?


Great to hear.... Thanks for considering us. 

We can get you a set of the OEM Euro tails. Just FYI we have never been able to find an OEM LED tail light for MK5s. We have looked through many markets to find these lights, but we believe they may not have ever been made by vw. With that being said we can import a set of Euro lights which should take 60-90 days for we can offer you the OEM R32 tails. 

As for the us lights you can find them here for the OEM verison of the R32 lightshttp://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Product/VW/RModels/R322008/Lighting/TailLights/3538

As for the Euro R32 lights with rear fogs we can offer them for $399.00 these would be Genuine VW lights


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Good to know, thanks for the info. 

For what it's worth, the LED tails for the Golf 5 were sold by VW in their accessories catalog. They are VW branded and are made by Valeo. They haven't been available from VW for a few years now. 

I bought mine from a VW dealer in Germany in 2010 when I was living there. The orange turn signal function has been on the fritz for some time now. Others on here have had the same issue.


----------



## cwc42086 (Jun 27, 2014)

*sorry but I don't know how to make my own post but I need help!*

I have a 2010 jetta 2.5. I have been searching the web for a site where I can buy LED/DRL fog lights and it is very confusing because I don't know much about VW's. I fnd results for 2010 jetta sagitar. I dont know if that's what I own. All I know is it is a 2010 jetta 2.5. Can anyone point me to a site that has these for my model? Send me a message if you do. Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

NoDubJustYet said:


> Good to know, thanks for the info.
> 
> For what it's worth, the LED tails for the Golf 5 were sold by VW in their accessories catalog. They are VW branded and are made by Valeo. They haven't been available from VW for a few years now.
> 
> I bought mine from a VW dealer in Germany in 2010 when I was living there. The orange turn signal function has been on the fritz for some time now. Others on here have had the same issue.


That would make sense why I could never find any listings anywhere. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

cwc42086 said:


> I have a 2010 jetta 2.5. I have been searching the web for a site where I can buy LED/DRL fog lights and it is very confusing because I don't know much about VW's. I fnd results for 2010 jetta sagitar. I dont know if that's what I own. All I know is it is a 2010 jetta 2.5. Can anyone point me to a site that has these for my model? Send me a message if you do. Thank you!


Are you based in the US?


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks again for all you do. You helped me many times when you worked for VW and a few recently. I will continue to order from you. Great customer service and fast shipping


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

ajz9415 said:


> Thanks again for all you do. You helped me many times when you worked for VW and a few recently. I will continue to order from you. Great customer service and fast shipping


Thanks for the feedback and the orders. We appreciate the opportunity to earn your business.


----------



## lazukin (Oct 13, 2014)

*seat of volksvagen phaeton*

Hello. Please help me, i could not find a some joint contacts for front heater of seat( phaeton)???, if it need i may to send a foto of the seats and under seats cabels, direct me please. thank you.


----------



## mr_mkvi (Oct 15, 2014)

anyone know how to make an edition 35 lip fit a mk6 gti bumper?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

mr_mkvi said:


> anyone know how to make an edition 35 lip fit a mk6 gti bumper?


Im not certain that this is possibly minus a lot a blending from an expert body guy.... This would likely cost more than the bumper itself.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

AmyDostal said:


> Like you I am new here too. Looking for some good car dealers and car for sale. I hope I could find one.


I'm sorry I don't know how to respond to this


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

by clicking on the little triangle and reporting "her" as a spam-bot


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

John Y said:


> by clicking on the little triangle and reporting "her" as a spam-bot


I thought this was the case but wanted to get a response first.


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Jun 23, 2014)

Was just looking over your site and I have to say your prices are very reasonable. I have a couple of projects coming up in the spring and will definitely be back there. Thanks for the introduction.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Phillip J Fry said:


> Was just looking over your site and I have to say your prices are very reasonable. I have a couple of projects coming up in the spring and will definitely be back there. Thanks for the introduction.


Thanks for the interest. We appreciate it.


----------



## Beater Status (Oct 28, 2014)

The magnetic oil drain plug is tres sex!

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/06F-198-907/268107

Site bookmarked for future reference


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Beater Status said:


> The magnetic oil drain plug is tres sex!
> 
> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/06F-198-907/268107
> 
> Site bookmarked for future reference


Thanks.... We appreciate the interested very much.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Up


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Up


----------

